# Ravenloft Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Sep 7, 2010)

The Ravenloft Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 7, 2010)

Another superlative list, Echohawk!

There are a few things missing, but that's mostly because the Kargatane had several other quasi-official releases that, with the demise of their website, were lost forever. I had several of their other Children of the Night web releases, for example, and then lost them in a hard drive crash. They can't be retrieved now.

Also, a lot of great fan-created material can now be found over on the new home of Ravenloft of the web, the Fraternity of Shadows. Those are completely unofficial, though some, such as S and Azalin's plan for her are still very interesting.

That said, I should point out John W. Mangrum's unfinished release of Death Undaunted, which would have been an official Kargatane release.

Also, on a personal note, I'm proud to be the author (though not the designer) of the "Zakhata, the False God" Spellfire card.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yet another list favorited.  

Minor note, the release year on these two items...

Van Richten's Guide to the Walking Dead (February 2002)
Ravenloft Gazetteer: Volume III (April 2002)

Should be 2003 I believe.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 8, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> There are a few things missing, but that's mostly because the Kargatane had several other quasi-official releases that, with the demise of their website, were lost forever. I had several of their other Children of the Night web releases, for example, and then lost them in a hard drive crash. They can't be retrieved now.



Are you perhaps thinking of _Terrors from Above_ and _Haunted Sites_, which were once official Kargatane releases, but weren't included when the site was mothballed? 

I've been unable to find any Kargatane releases in the "Children of the Night" series other than "Demons". In fact, way back in 2000, the Kargatane site had this to say about that series:


> One current series of Ravenloft products that the Kargatane fully intends to continue producing is the Children of the Night line. The next in this series, Children of the Night: Demons, will be released later next year, and will be the first Kargatane release to use 3rd Edition rules!



Did they sneak in some other releases in that series before releasing Demons in October 2003?



> Also, a lot of great fan-created material can now be found over on the new home of Ravenloft of the web, the Fraternity of Shadows.



*nod* I'm a big fan of the Fraternity of Shadows, and it is usually my first point of call for Ravenloft research (included checking some of the items on the above list). It would have been interesting to see what additional releases might have emerged if the "official" moniker had been transferred to FoS when the Kargatane shut down.


> Also, on a personal note, I'm proud to be the author (though not the designer) of the "Zakhata, the False God" Spellfire card.



Nice! All hail the Devourer!


----------



## Thanael (Oct 15, 2010)

You missed the Gencon tournaments.

See the following threads on the FoS forums: 
Cafe de Nuit View topic - RPGA Adventures
"The Return of Stezen D'Polarno…” RPGA Scenario


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanael said:


> You missed the Gencon tournaments.



*nod*

With a few exceptions, I haven't included adventures that were written for/run only at tournaments in any of the Collector's Guides. I did made exceptions for those that were released separately (as part of one of the "Living" campaigns, for example). I'll take a look at those threads, though, and see if those two adventures warrant inclusion.


----------



## Catman Jim (Oct 15, 2010)

It's very cool to see that you linked to my collection of Ravenloft promotional rarities, Echohawk.

 Have you obtained the new Ravenloft art book by Talon Dunning, "Out of the Mists"? That might be appropriate for your list as well. Link below to obtain a PDF preview or purchase: 

Arcane•Marks: The Gallery Fantastic


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Catman Jim said:


> It's very cool to see that you linked to my collection of Ravenloft promotional rarities, Echohawk.




Heh heh. I believe your document contains the *only* pictures of some of those Ravenloft collectibles available anywhere online. I looked long and hard for those and was really pleased to discover that you had collected them all in one place. (I decided the menu didn't really count as a Ravenloft product though )



> Have you obtained the new Ravenloft art book by Talon Dunning, "Out of the Mists"? That might be appropriate for your list as well.




That's a great suggestion -- I've added it to the Guide.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 15, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> Are you perhaps thinking of _Terrors from Above_ and _Haunted Sites_, which were once official Kargatane releases, but weren't included when the site was mothballed?




Those two titles were created by the Kargatane for WotC at their request from the entries of two Ravenloft contests they ran (in the magazines DRAGON and/or DUNGEON, IIRC). When the Secrets of the Kargatane ceased being the official Ravenloft Web site, we had to take them down (along with some other material TSR and WotC gave us over the years) because they belonged to WotC. 



Echohawk said:


> I've been unable to find any Kargatane releases in the "Children of the Night" series other than "Demons". In fact, way back in 2000, the Kargatane site had this to say about that series:
> 
> Did they sneak in some other releases in that series before releasing Demons in October 2003?




Nope - CotN: Demons was the only release in that series, so you have them all. 

Once again, *excellent* work on this compilation list, Echohawk!


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 15, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> Are you perhaps thinking of _Terrors from Above_ and _Haunted Sites_, which were once official Kargatane releases, but weren't included when the site was mothballed?




Whoops, just now noticed this! 

Apparently, those were what I was thinking of. I did some checking, and you're right that there weren't any other CotN releases. I just knew they did have some other official products that were lost when the site closed down.


----------



## gonzoron (Oct 15, 2010)

Amazing job!  I'll be using this to double check Mistipedia for anything missing... 

A few nitpicks:
Unhallowed 11/60: Van Richten

If I'm not mistaken, this mini is called "Vampire Hunter" and isn't Van Richten.  Not directly Ravenloft related, though it would be fine for use in Ravenloft.

Also on the mini front, there's the apocryphal Suul/Azalin miniature, and several Soth minis from the Dragonlance line that could be considered equally Ravenloft-y.  (RP Soth standing and mounted 11-064  and Lord Soth's Charge boxed set and the D&D minis Giants of Legend #36 Lord Soth)

And, the "Mouspad" is actually spelled "Mauspad",  (It's German).  Yes, it's a typo in the Catman Jim's Museum of Rarities .pdf.

Any proof of that Ravenloft Sweatshirt? we discussed a Ravenloft sweater in that same thread, but no one was sure if one was made.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 15, 2010)

gonzoron said:


> A few nitpicks:




Nitpicks are good 



> Unhallowed 11/60: Van Richten
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, this mini is called "Vampire Hunter" and isn't Van Richten.  Not directly Ravenloft related, though it would be fine for use in Ravenloft.



That should be 10/60 -- fixed!



> Also on the mini front, there's the apocryphal Suul/Azalin miniature, and several Soth minis from the Dragonlance line that could be considered equally Ravenloft-y.  (RP Soth standing and mounted 11-064  and Lord Soth's Charge boxed set and the D&D minis Giants of Legend #36 Lord Soth)



I think I'll leave those to the Dragonlance collector's guide, since they weren't produced during Soth's sojourn into Ravenloft, but when he was clearly a Dragonlance resident. (Plus, I haven't included other Dragonlance mentions of Soth, or the Aspect of Vecna mini in this guide.)



> And, the "Mouspad" is actually spelled "Mauspad",  (It's German).  Yes, it's a typo in the Catman Jim's Museum of Rarities .pdf.



Whoops. I'll fix that too.



> Any proof of that Ravenloft Sweatshirt? we discussed a Ravenloft sweater in that same thread, but no one was sure if one was made.




Alas, no proof. I think my source for that item was the Tome of Treasures, which is generally very reliable. But I wasn't able to find a picture of the sweatshirt, or any corroborating evidence anywhere else. (The various bits of D&D clothing made over the years have been very hard to get definitive proof of for many settings  )


----------



## Thanael (Oct 17, 2010)

gonzoron said:


> And, the "Mouspad" is actually spelled "Mauspad",  (It's German).  Yes, it's a typo in the Catman Jim's Museum of Rarities .pdf.




Typically german. Translate the first word but not the second. 



> Any proof of that Ravenloft Sweatshirt? we discussed a Ravenloft sweater in that same thread, but no one was sure if one was made.




I have an Ultimiate Buckles Ltd. brochure which had pictures of the Ravenloft and Planescape sweatshirts. Unfortunately I seem to have lost those pages of the brochure, what remains shows only the pins and belt-buckles. Speaking of which there's also a colored pewter pin  for Ravenloft apparently and a version for a key-chain: 







Here are all the pics of the brochure: Link


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanael said:


> I have an Ultimiate Buckles Ltd. brochure which had pictures of the Ravenloft and Planescape sweatshirts. Unfortunately I seem to have lost those pages of the brochure, what remains shows only the pins and belt-buckles. Speaking of which there's also a colored pewter pin  for Ravenloft apparently and a version for a key-chain:



Wow, that's an awesome find Thanael. Looks like I need to update a few of the Guides based on those pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AllisterH (Oct 19, 2010)

Belt buckles and pins?

*LOL*

I think this tops the soda echohawk for most off the wall products...


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 19, 2010)

AllisterH said:


> I think this tops the soda echohawk for most off the wall products...



No. I think the series of officially licensed D&D cross-stitch sewing kits or the AD&D Halloween costumes both outrank soda and buckles on the strangeness scale.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 29, 2010)

A few minor nitpicks again...

Ravenloft: Realm of Terror (June 1992)

This product launched the 2nd Edition Ravenloft line and I'm fairly certain it came out before any of the supplements or adventures, which have release dates of 1990 and 1991.  Also, the foreword to Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II states: 



> After the first Ravenloft Realm of Terror boxed set was published in 1990...




Speaking of Monstrous Compendiums...

MC10: Monstrous Compendium Ravenloft Appendix (April 1994)
MC15: Monstrous Compendium Ravenloft Appendix II: Children of the Night (November 1993)

I'm assuming that MC10 likely came out April 1993.  Likewise...

Children of the Night: Werebeasts (November 1998)
Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume One (February 1996)
Children of the Night: The Created (May 1999)

Presumably VR's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume One came out Feb '99.  Finally...

Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume Two (December 1999)
Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume Three (April 2004)

I'm relying on memory here, but I'm almost certain that VR's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume Three came out in early 2000.  Perhaps this was supposed to be April 2000?


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 30, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> A few minor nitpicks again...



Your nitpicks are all much appreciated 



> Ravenloft: Realm of Terror (June 1992)



Fixed to June 1990.



> I'm assuming that MC10 likely came out April 1993.  Likewise...



April 1991 actually -- fixed.



> Presumably VR's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume One came out Feb '99.



Correct -- fixed.


> I'm relying on memory here, but I'm almost certain that VR's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume Three came out in early 2000.  Perhaps this was supposed to be April 2000?



Yup, also fixed.


----------



## havard (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm enjoying these threads Echohawk! I hope you will get to my favorite settings eventually as well:

Mystara
Blackmoor 
The Savage Coast (Red Steel)
Thunder Rift



-Havard


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Mystara also, though, in truth, I can imagine that it will be quite the pain in the rear.  As I recall, many of the early adventures were questionable as to whether they were designed for Mystara or Greyhawk.


----------



## havard (Nov 1, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm looking forward to Mystara also, though, in truth, I can imagine that it will be quite the pain in the rear.  As I recall, many of the early adventures were questionable as to whether they were designed for Mystara or Greyhawk.




Ideally, I would include these modules on both settings lists. However we are just talking about a few modules. Even in the B series, most of the modules are explicitly placed in the Known World.

-Havard


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanael said:


> You missed the Gencon tournaments.



I've finally returned to this guide, and added some information on the RPGA tournament adventures to the list. Thanks very much for the _Fraternity of Shadows_ link Thanael. The RPGA adventures are fairly poorly documented in general and the research on the FoS site was very helpful.


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 15, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> I've finally returned to this guide, and added some information on the RPGA tournament adventures to the list. Thanks very much for the _Fraternity of Shadows_ link Thanael. The RPGA adventures are fairly poorly documented in general and the research on the FoS site was very helpful.




Yes.. I'll be going on to this at some stage as well.. the list looks complete.. only things missing are the RPGA con modules that weren't to do with LD..

could you just change the start of the list to this though (nit picking I know) just to show the seperate years..

Campaign year 1890 (1996)
LD1: Skinners
LD2: Casting Call
LD3: The Judge's House
LD4: London's Foggy Streets
LD5: The Lost Valley (Gencon Living Death Enigma, August 1996)
LD4: London's Foggy Streets (Gencon Living Death Feature, August 1996)
LD6: Mystery of the Haunted Mine

Campaign year 1890 (1997)
LD7: No Rest for the Weary
LD8: The Breath of Life
LD9: The Wayward Wind
etc


----------



## Treebore (Sep 16, 2011)

You seem to be saying the Ravenloft "Fraternity of Shadows" website no longer exists, but it does, and the forums even have recent posts:

Ravenloft: Fraternity of Shadows: Home of Ravenloft on the Net

I also clicked on several of the links, and each of the ones I tried still provided a down load.


----------



## beasterbrook (Sep 16, 2011)

Treebore said:


> You seem to be saying the Ravenloft "Fraternity of Shadows" website no longer exists, but it does, and the forums even have recent posts:
> 
> Ravenloft: Fraternity of Shadows: Home of Ravenloft on the Net
> 
> I also clicked on several of the links, and each of the ones I tried still provided a down load.




The list for the LD modules has been pulled off a dead site through the Way Back Machine.. I have the exact address around here.. FoS doen't have a list ..well when I posted it the other day they were surprised how many there were anyway (literally the other day)

Echohawk has kindly linked those downloads through the Way Back Machine as well.. its from the dead LD page .. 

Oh there is some (old) talk about old RPGA ravenloft modes on FaS that you can mine for info as well.. was most interesteing reading.. and no forgot the link.. I'll post it when I get it again

Brette


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 16, 2011)

beasterbrook said:


> could you just change the start of the list to this though (nit picking I know) just to show the seperate years..



When it comes to these Guides, I am a fan of nitpicking, and happy to oblige. 1996/1997 have been split


----------



## Apotheot (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.enworld.org/forum/showt...1351&highlight=ravenloft+echohawk#post6061351


----------

